# EVE Online Devblog zum kommenden AddOn



## CupcakeFactory (12. September 2012)

Um mal was anderes als WOW und GW2 News zu sehen:

Gestern wurde ein Devblog veröffentlicht der Ausblick auf die weiteren Balance Anpassungen
bezüglich der Raumschiffe in EVE Online gibt.

Insgesamt sollen zur Winter Expansion 60 Schiffe überarbeitet werden, zunächst die letzten T1 Fregatten die bisher keine
Anpassung bekommen haben (noch 16 Stück, der "Rest" hat schon). Zusätzlich noch die Zerstörer, wobei hier auch schon 4 neue Schiffe in der Mache sind.

Desweiteren werden die T1 Kreuzer überarbeitet, bei denen es einige seit Jahren nötig haben.

Hier der Link zum Devblog: Devblog von CCP Ytterbium


PS: Zu den jeweiligen Schiffklassen gibt es auch detailierte Aussagen im Offiziellen Forum -> Features & Ideas Discussion


----------



## CupcakeFactory (12. September 2012)

Ich freu mich 

Gerade die Maller, Coercer und Omen haben es definitiv nötig! Maller taugte bisher meist nur als Bait und war schon obvious-bait.
Die Omen hat einfach viel zu wenig (Fitting)Ressourcen um da was gescheites draus machen zu können.

Bei der Coercer fehlt der 2. Med Slot.

Bei den Fregatten bleibt abzuwarten ob sie die Mechanismen für Tracking Disruption und Sensor Dampening anpassen, bzw die
Boni der Schiffe soweit erhöhen das es sich lohnt damit anzufangen. 
(Beides wurde bisher meist übergangen weil man einfach ECM benutzt hat und damit der Käse komplett gegessen war)


Aus aktuellem Anlass:

RIP Vile Rat


----------

